# 2 auf 4 Leiter Messumformer



## veritas (2 Juni 2009)

Moinsen at all,

kennt ihr sowas?

Einen Umsetzer von 2 Leiter MUs auf 4 Leiter ?
Von Siemens solls sowas geben?

LG

Veritas


----------



## mariob (2 Juni 2009)

Hallo veritas,
würde mich schonmal interessieren wie die Dinger funktionieren sollen. Setze Dich einmal mit dem Funktionsprinzip auseinander, mir will da keine Idee kommen wie das gehen soll... Kannst Du nicht einfach Vierleiterumformer einsetzen?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## veritas (3 Juni 2009)

Hi,

ja die Dinger gibs wirklich von Siemens und  von E+H, hab ich heute welche bekommen.

Du schliesst die 24V Betriebsspannung und den loop an,und auf der anderen Seite den
2 Leiter MU, die machen sogar aus den 4-20mA vom 2 Leiter die 0-20mA.

4 leiter geht nicht weil ich keinen z.Z zur Verfügung habe, und ich nur 2 Leiter habe die bekanntlich nur 4-20mA machen.

LG


Veritas


----------



## mariob (4 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
man staunt über seine eigenen Bildungslücken..... Was es nicht so alles gibt.
Gruß
Mario


----------

